# The North Korea Thread



## jeleopard (Feb 12, 2013)

North Korea Nuclear Test: UN Security Council Diplomat Says Country Has Conducted Nuclear Test

Well shit. Sure, 6-7 kilotons isn't HUGE, but it's still NOT GOOD. At all!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 12, 2013)

...And life continues as usual here in Second Best Korea.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 12, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...And life continues as usual here in Second Best Korea.



I'd imagine so, but still. It's unnerving.


----------



## Origin (Feb 12, 2013)

Keeping in mind that every gun in the world is pointed in their direction, and they would be wiped off the map as of about four minutes after any direct attack..like every threat they've ever made, this is very very very unlikely to be anything but dick-waving. 

NK truly just isn't a powerful country, and with their limited ability to trade or grow, that's unlikely to ever change. If a South Korean isn't worried, I'm not gonna worry either.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 12, 2013)

What the hell is wrong with that country... idiots.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not too worried, the USSR also had nukes, and they were pretty strange from time to time. 

Not to mention that SK is our canary here, I start to worry when they start to worry. What often is forgotten is that many countries have nukes, but using them would disturb the balance of power, and make them fair game for every and all countries, SK would pounce on NK like a pack of hungry wolves. The US could concievably get away with launching nukes today (if not too many, or hitting something important), but that is because they have some actual real-world relevance, NK has none. So say that NK would send a nuke towards Seoul, it would be shot down immediately, and NK would soon be turned into a scorched wasteland, they know this. Yet they are actually deluded enough to think that nukes gives them any sort of political advantage.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 12, 2013)

I really wish we/they would just go to war and be done with it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 12, 2013)

In the car on the way home from work today:

Me: So, NK tested a nuke today, huh?
CoWorker: Huh?
Me: A nuclear test today, in North Korea?
CW: Huh? Really? When?
Me: Iono, earlier today at some point.
CW: Oh. I hadn't heard.

So there you have it, folks. South Koreans are so terrified by North Korea's nuclear tests that they don't even _know_ about them until a foreigner asks about it.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 12, 2013)

aaaannd South Korea collectively shrugs.

First lets take a look at this. 

1.) North Korea does shit like this so much you can practically set you clock to it. They arent getting the aid they need and the new president isnt looking like a sympathizer for poor Norks. Time to act colicky.

2.) It was seismic activity, and REPORTS! of a nuclear explosion that weigh in at 6-7kt. Making a big boom, underground, away from any real first hand reports, and dropping a combat ready fully active "nuclear launch detected" kind of nuke are two VERY different things. One makes boom sounds...the other will level a suburb.

3.) China has a pretty chapped ass about the 'ol DPRK. They have been fucked over quite a lot recently (read about the mining facility...fucking retards). China is trying to set themselves up as a legit world power and the DPRK have more than used up their friendship points acting like fucking idiots. China asked the DPRK NOT to conduct the "tests", because it fucks up business with the US, Japan and SK. SO what do they do? fuck it up again. At this point I wouldnt be surprised if China basically said "fuck right off" and sealed the little shithole off from the outside world. Literally NO ONE likes them, and they arent a the threat that the news likes to make them out to be.

I swear the DPRK are the Chris Brown or Kanye of the international community.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 12, 2013)

Honestly, I'm more worried about Japanese politicians getting their panties in a bunch over this.

...and I'm not worried about that at all.

Best Korea might eventually try to launch something someday...and it will fail, and the world will laugh.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jakke said:


> I'm not too worried, the USSR also had nukes, and they were pretty strange from time to time.
> 
> Not to mention that SK is our canary here, I start to worry when they start to worry. What often is forgotten is that many countries have nukes, but using them would disturb the balance of power, and make them fair game for every and all countries, SK would pounce on NK like a pack of hungry wolves. The US could concievably get away with launching nukes today (if not too many, or hitting something important), but that is because they have some actual real-world relevance, NK has none. So say that NK would send a nuke towards Seoul, it would be shot down immediately, and NK would soon be turned into a scorched wasteland, they know this. Yet they are actually deluded enough to think that nukes gives them any sort of political advantage.



Well it is really a matter of paranoia (based on my uneducated guess ). They think having a nuke saves them from the risk of being blown up. I think the threats/tests are simply a thinly veiled reminder so we don't forget they're there. It's irrational however, as no one is going to blow up North Korea for no reason whatsoever. I could be wrong though, I don't speak crazy.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 12, 2013)

They did? That's cute.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2013)

signalgrey said:


> China is trying to set themselves up as a legit world power and the DPRK have more than used up their friendship points acting like fucking idiots. China asked the DPRK NOT to conduct the "tests", because it fucks up business with the US, Japan and SK. SO what do they do? fuck it up again. At this point I wouldnt be surprised if China basically said "fuck right off" and sealed the little shithole off from the outside world. Literally NO ONE likes them, and they arent a the threat that the news likes to make them out to be.
> 
> I swear the DPRK are the Chris Brown or Kanye of the international community.





With China so close and for obvious reasons not supporting them, I'm really not worried about a Western reaction. If China were in support of this kind of thing however, then I'd be worried.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 12, 2013)

Andddd....shrug. The NYT's had a great article about North Korea. They are a smaller, low power nation struggling to keep their population alive. The recent threats come amidst New pleas for support.

I feel bad for the North Koreans, they are the real people getting the shaft.


----------



## Sephael (Feb 12, 2013)

Couple years old now, but there is a great documentary about NK on Netflix.


----------



## Transmissions (Feb 12, 2013)

In the words of all the chinese kids i used to go to school with "north korea is our puppy"" basically north korea is just kind of a shield for china they can use against whoever they please and not take direct impact from their endevours.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 12, 2013)

Gheesh don't they know unmaned drones are the cool thing now? Get with it Best Korea.


----------



## viesczy (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anyone confirmed this? Any nuclear reaction like that causes a GRB, those are then detected by any # of our satellites that are looking outward or inward for such things. 

A seismic event can simply be done via conventional means. 

Derek


----------



## Mexi (Feb 12, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> I feel bad for the _*North*_ Koreans, they are the real people getting the shaft.



I feel bad for ALL Koreans.

All this goes back to how the Allies decided to unilaterally divide Korea at the Potsdam Conference back in '45 *without *consulting the Koreans about it. The division of the country was on purely political and ideological grounds and more importantly, it divided thousands of families that will likely never see their loved ones again.

As a result, two distinct societies developed, however in North Korea's case, embracing Communism and anti-Western rhetoric about the bomb has instigated years of brutal repression in order to maintain cold war era notions of political power through nuclear deterrence. and the fact that it all happened because of bullshit geopolitical power plays, ugh, it's a real travesty to be honest


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2013)

Mexi said:


> I feel bad for ALL Koreans.
> 
> All this goes back to how the Allies decided to unilaterally divide Korea at the Potsdam Conference back in '45 *without *consulting the Koreans about it. The division of the country was on purely political and ideological grounds and more importantly, it divided thousands of families that will likely never see their loved ones again.
> 
> As a result, two distinct societies developed, however in North Korea's case, embracing Communism and anti-Western rhetoric about the bomb has instigated years of brutal repression in order to maintain cold war era notions of political power through nuclear deterrence. and the fact that it all happened because of bullshit geopolitical power plays, ugh, it's a real travesty to be honest


 
It'd be interesting to see how Korea would've turned out without the Potsdam or Moscow Conferences. Prior to the division of Korea, the entire peninsula had been being occupied and brutalized by Imperial Japan for the better part of half a century, and it was Allied intervention that brought that to an end (and anti-Japanese sentiment _still_ runs strong here). 

However, the Soviets were able to enter the peninsula to expel the Japanese a fair bit of time before the the Americans, and actually only stopped around the 38th parallel because of an agreement made beforehand. Had such an agreement not been made, the Soviet military could have pressed on much further, which would've changed the face of things drastically, for better or worse, depending on one's opinions of the USSR, I suppose.

At any rate, the division was only ever supposed to be provisional, with the country being run by a trusteeship for up to five years before turning control of the country over to a new Korean government. Say what one might about how the government should've been handed over to them from the beginning, it isn't unreasonable to think that because it had been nearly 50 years since there had actually been a Korean government in place, a provisional government being formed to ease the transition to independence wasn't a completely terrible idea.

Unfortunately, as was also demonstrated in Germany at the same time for essentially the same reason, dividing a country into administrative regions that are then administered by governments with completely different ideologies and motivations is a recipe for disastrous failure.

So any number of things could have happened without the Potsdam or Moscow Conferences. The Soviets could've rolled through the entire peninsula, liberating it from the Japanese only to make it another satelite of the USSR, which could either have led to an _entire_ peninsula as isolated and impoverished as the North is today, or a country that, though communist, would go on to see increasing economic growth and independence, like China. Control of the peninsula could've been handed over to the Koreans immediately, and given the strong presence of leftist politics in the country at the time (in large part in reaction to decades of Imperial occupation), it may well have ended up a Communist country on its own.

We'll never know, though, because Cold War politics _did_ get their dirty fingers all over things. I'm fine saying that that's only a terribly bad thing for the North, though, because things are just fine here in the South. I imagine they'd probably tell you to save your pity.


Ooooh lawdy, that ended up waaaay longer than I intended.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah, perhaps it was a tad oversimplification on my part. I should have also clarified that I don't feel sorry for the individuals, specifically, but sorry for the loss of a division of culture, history, families, etc.. because of political ideology. While I know that few would see that as a personal loss, it seems important enough to recognize every now and then 

Interesting point you make with Japan though, I too, have wondered what would have happened w/o the conferences. I just figure that if a country like Vietnam can move past a history of foreign intervention and conflict then maybe down the (long) road, it could happen to Korea too (and I don't see N. Korea sustaining its policies for much longer)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2013)

Mexi said:


> Interesting point you make with Japan though, I too, have wondered what would have happened w/o the conferences. I just figure that if a country like Vietnam can move past a history of foreign intervention and conflict then maybe down the (long) road, it could happen to Korea too (and I don't see N. Korea sustaining its policies for much longer)



I think Vietnam is an apt comparison for what Korea would be like without Western intervention at the end of WW2 or US intervention during the Korean War. It would've ended up a Communist state in its entirety, either voluntarily or under Soviet influence, and would likely just relatively recently have begun shaking off the communist chains and trying on some more capitalistic ones. Over the past decade or two Vietnam has seen _alot_ of growth, both socially and economically (I believe economically they're referred to as one of the "Asian tigers"), but developmentally they're still somewhere between the two Koreas: A better economy and quality of life than North Korea, but still lagging behind South Korea in most aspects. Vietnam's another country that it'll be interesting to keep an eye on over the coming decades. Some SK guitar manufacturers have actually moved production of their cheaper models to Vietnam, and I know the TEFL community there isn't as enticing as it once was because the salaries TEFL instructors there receive haven't risen at the same rate that the cost of living has.

I know it's nice to hope that the two Koreas will be united someday in the future, but it's actually pretty sensible to hope that it happens later rather than sooner. North Korea needs to strengthen itself economically and developmentally quite a bit before it'd make sense for the two countries to try to reunite, because if it happened too soon, it would freaking _wreck_ the South Korean economy. The German reunification took a pretty big toll on the West German economy when it happened, and East Germany was nowhere near as isolated, backwards and impoverished as North Korea is. I sincerely hope that North Korea begins to make changes for the better (and soon) for the sake of the North Korean people, but I think it'd be a mistake to try to reunify anytime soon.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 13, 2013)

Ironic that, on the day North Korea detonates a nuke, it was the Catholic Church that actually dropped the real bomb.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm more surprised by the fact that people think north korea can actually do some harm


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd be more worried if I were China which is almost surrounded by nuclear states. Adding Nth Korea to the list is just increasing the instability.

China could be drawn into a regional conflict on multiple fronts whether it wants to be or not.

Recipe for disaster if you ask me. Especially when many of these countries have seemingly adopted a first strike policy.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 14, 2013)

EdgeC said:


> I'd be more worried if I were China which is almost surrounded by nuclear states. Adding Nth Korea to the list is just increasing the instability.



North Korea's been a nuclear state since 2006.


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 14, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> North Korea's been a nuclear state since 2006.


 
By Nuclear State I mean a country with a confirmed ability to deliver a nuclear weapon against another country should it choose to do so.

They have a bomb and a delivery method, but it is only speculation as to whether they been able to marry the two. Unless the plan is to drive a bomb into Sth Korea strapped to the back of a truck I would say they haven't gone 'hot' so to speak.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 14, 2013)

According to the interwebz, they have the capability to deploy nuclear warheads on intermediate-range ballistic missiles, which can have a range of 3-5000km. That's not enough to worry most other countries, that's _far_ more than enough to strike most of South Korea.

South Koreans still don't really give a shit, though . According to my coworker, "Most South Koreans don't care, myself included."


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 14, 2013)

As I said, speculation.

Surely they would have to know that any serious act of agression would pretty much be the beginning of the end.

I just see it as one giant misunderstanding away from some serious shit. And to be honest, i'd say there is probabbly more chance of Nth Korea accidently blowing themselves up than there is for them to blow anyone else up.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 14, 2013)

Hell, NK could probably launch a nuke at SK with e friggin' trebuchet, given their proximity . There are tourist observation posts in the DMZ close enough to have a decent look at the NK Propaganda City using one of these Technologically Advanced Enhanced Optical Devices:








There isn't really anything very important close enough to be within flinging range of a trebuchet, but it's still amusing to think that this could be the height of North Korean nuclear payload delivery technology:


----------



## Nile (Feb 14, 2013)

North Korea is like that big fat kid (run by one) on the playground that will talk about kicking yours and everyone else's ass. Until he tries it and gets his ass beat down because in all reality he can't do a thing.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but arent we still giving them things like food for their malnourished population thats holding on by a thread? The more they do things like this the more we take away.. 

At least the nukes they have arent able to get over to the states. (For now..)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 21, 2013)

*Start Button

>quit game
>main menu
>find game


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 21, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!! LIVE FOOTAGE!


----------



## matt397 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 23, 2013)

North Korea issues threat to U.S. military - CNN.com


----------



## matt397 (Feb 24, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> North Korea issues threat to U.S. military - CNN.com









Good one Kim, Good one.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh look, a dictator with access to nuclear arms. Anyways, in other news...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 7, 2013)

North Korea warns of 'thermonuclear war' against US - Telegraph

Wat is this I don't even...

Could someone more knowledgeable than me explain wth these guys are doing?


----------



## Jakke (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, we can take an example from biology, namely that the smallest dog often barks the loudest.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## viesczy (Mar 7, 2013)

They don't have anything remotely nuclear. All their events were conventional explosives, there have been no earth bound GRBs on the dates that they claim to test their weapons. 

Derek


----------



## tedtan (Mar 7, 2013)

North Korea is like your neighbor's poodle/chihuahua that barks and barks, but never bites.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish the guys in this thread were correct, but NK has been launching small rockets into the upper atmosphere and testing nukes underground in the last few months. 

I do not believe they will try anything or could successfully hit the states, but the threat is probably enough to through us into conflict with them in the next year or so.


----------



## Watty (Mar 7, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> I do not believe they will try anything or could successfully hit the states, but the threat is probably enough to through us into conflict with them in the next year or so.



You hit the nail on the head with your unintentional misspelling. We would go right _through_ them if a conflict arose. Is it worrisome? Sure, but no more than the fact that the crazy guy next to you on the bus could have a gun hidden in his trench coat...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 7, 2013)

North Korea ends non-aggression pacts with South, cuts hotline ? RT News


----------



## flint757 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like another bluff/posturing to get some of the sanctions uplifted, but hopefully nothing comes of this.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, lets definitely hope not. Might even make sense if China is backing them up on this possibly?


----------



## flint757 (Mar 7, 2013)

China has been backing them less and less lately so only time will tell.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 8, 2013)

China didn't exercise their right to veto when the latest UN Sanctions came up this week. It's pretty clear they're not very happy with NK right now. China's going through a leadership shift of its own right now, so they pretty much said "Hey NK, could you NOT do that nuclear test you're planning until we have our shit straight over here?" and NK responded with "UR NOT TEH BAWSS OF ME CHING CHONG CHINA *NEWK!!!*," because NK is run by petulant children.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 8, 2013)

The only people who really need to fear North Korea are the North Koreans.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 8, 2013)

they have no friends and an empty scabbard. Not mention their "capital city" is within range of Naval bombardment and I highly doubt China is going to mind getting these crazy cunts off their tab.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 8, 2013)

Let's say in the absolute worst case scenario that they do launch nukes and it hits us. Are they aware that while they may have *A* nuke, we possess enough arsenal to obliterate the entire fucking globe? Wtf is up with that guy claiming that "...South Korea and the US will be in a sea of flames"? 

As was said, this is all bark and no bite. They wanna puff up their chest and feel important. Good. Let them. Let them fall into the stupor state of hubris. They will be in for a rude awakening if they start shit.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 8, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Wtf is up with that guy claiming that "...South Korea and the US will be in a sea of flames"?


 
Perhaps he meant it more literally, as in "we're going to set the ocean on fire," because they know the only thing they've been able to hit with any of their rockets so far is the sea. I think they might just _really_ hate the ocean.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 8, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Perhaps he meant it more literally, as in "we're going to set the ocean on fire," because they know the only thing they've been able to hit with any of their rockets so far is the sea. I think they might just _really_ hate the ocean.



quote of the fucking century. bravo.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 8, 2013)

We have nothing to fear now.
Dennis the menace is on the scene.


----------



## Origin (Mar 8, 2013)

Why/how does anyone take the shit NK says seriously? They have no real military/destructive capability, and the country itself would cease to exist within hours of any shit. But all of that assumes they'd ever ACTUALLY try anything, which, based on factors earlier posts have touched on, is essentially impossible. They're stupid, but they're not that fucking stupid.


----------



## F0rte (Mar 8, 2013)

Origin said:


> Why/how does anyone take the shit NK says seriously? They have no real military/destructive capability, and the country itself would cease to exist within hours of any shit. But all of that assumes they'd ever ACTUALLY try anything, which, based on factors earlier posts have touched on, is essentially impossible. They're stupid, but they're not that fucking stupid.



It's not NK that i'd be worried about in this situation.
Take China into severe consideration if conflicts arose with NK. How would China fair? Would they back up NK? The US? If they backed up North Korea in this situation it would be WWIII.
Honestly, I feel China is pretty fed up with NK though to be quite honest. China's taking to diplomacy much more than anything else and with all of these threats from NK, I highly doubt that they would find reason to back them up. But you never know.

I simply don't understand the reason *WHY* KJU feels the need to continue leading his country as his father did. Set the hammer down instead of slamming it.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 8, 2013)

LolWotGuitar said:


> I simply don't understand the reason *WHY* KJU feels the need to continue leading his country as his father did.


And I wonder if it is really KJU at all who is leading the country of if it's a bunch of his fathers Generals. Who most likely see their time is running out considering most of those might be well past their sixties.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 8, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> We have nothing to fear now.
> Dennis the menace is on the scene.


 
Rodman promised cake and did not deliver. Escalation ensues.

In all seriousness these are REALLY scary threats but (as far as we know, lets be honest) its true that they don't have the technology to deliver a warhead accurately. Also China's increasing frustration with them can't be good for their economic situation, and in armed conflict they'd be royally fucked against NATO forces...UNLESS someone _is actually crazy enough_ to push the big red button and actually employ nuclear weapons in the conflict.

Idk, my hope is always that war will be averted. This whole situation is ridiculous. Its like that mal-adjusted shrimpy kid in elementary school who pushes around people twice his size and threatens to kill you on the playground. Probably just a douchebag but you don't exactly want to take your chances.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 8, 2013)

i hope that kid knows what he's about to get himself into


----------



## pink freud (Mar 8, 2013)

If one believes NK is a problem to be dealt with the solution is to get info and food to their public somehow, educate them about the better quality of life they could have without their current political climate.


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm worried about south-korea, they are good at starcraft but they haven't developed the battlecruiser yet.


Jokes apart, that's serious, that kid is as crazy as his father.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2013)

I figure this will go the same way as the most recent conflict between Israel and Gaza. North Korea puffs up its chest by making ridiculous threats. Then they declare that they're under attack when the rest of the world responds. Finally, when an agreement is reached to resume aid for the good of the people (who are going to bear the real brunt of these sanctions), North Korea will declare "we won, we beat them!" For NK, it's not about how they appear to the international community, but rather how they appear as saviors to their own people whilst hiding the fact that they're also the cause of all the misery that transpired in the first place. The survival of their regime depends on the people seeing them as a great benefactor protecting them from the persecution of the West.


----------



## guitareben (Mar 8, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Perhaps he meant it more literally, as in "we're going to set the ocean on fire," because they know the only thing they've been able to hit with any of their rockets so far is the sea. I think they might just _really_ hate the ocean.



Best thing I've ever read XD


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 8, 2013)

I will believe it when I see it, I hope it doesn't happen obviously, but if they could eliminate the government and free North Korea's people from tyranny they have to go through on a daily basis...I don't think anyone would be against that.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 8, 2013)

Idiots. If NK have a bomb it's a relatively low yield A-Bomb, they don't have thermonuclear anything.

As for them fighting anyone (except the Pacific Ocean, natch) China will stop that nonsense before they kick anything off. I'm personally convinced that the whole concept of North Korea is really the Chinese government's idea of trolling for the lulz...


----------



## matt397 (Mar 8, 2013)

If Lil' Kim ever directly launched anything towards the United States they would have North Korea turned into a fucking parking lot and started putting up Wal-Marts before whatever pop bottle rocket NK launched came close to landing on American soil.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 8, 2013)

Man I just don't understand warlike people or politicians and their need for creating open conflict.  some people take themselves way too seriously. I'm no hippy but make love mang, not war! 

NK should take a cue from countries who have an extensive history of wars and fighting (both internal and external) like Germany, Greece, Japan, China, and Turkey to see how none of their past wars progressed anyone's agenda other than their own when it came to them being the aggressor. I would like to see them be made into an anti-WW3 body of ambassadors that speak up whenever countries like NK start on these paths of bullshit, because to become a thriving country it's been proven time and time again that you need to take your resources out of military use, and focus on closing the gaps in your economy. Not create another economy crippling war. No wonder my city is full of Koreans 

In our time where we consider ourselves tied to the rest of the globe more so now more than ever, seeing news like this comes off as very silly and immature on behalf of NK government. Idiots.


----------



## viesczy (Mar 8, 2013)

You know that if there is no GRB, there was no nuclear explosion right? 

There were never ANY detected GRBs in/around NK or when they state they tested the bombs. 

Really, nuclear physics 101. Our space based observatories looking into the cosmos would pick up the Earth based GRB, have done so everytime.

NK has nuclear weapons like Britany Spears has talent.

Derek


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 8, 2013)

matt397 said:


> If Lil' Kim ever directly launched anything towards the United States they would have North Korea turned into a fucking parking lot and started putting up Wal-Marts before whatever pop bottle rocket NK launched came close to landing on American soil.



Exactly. Which is why I believe it's as was already mentioned; they are banking on China to back them. If the US remains patient, but assertive, China will get sick of their crap to the point that they will back us on the issue instead. If we go charging in with guns blazing like all the crazy teapublicans want, it will provoke WWIII and it will be China that we have to worry about. 

I don't think anyone is really worried about NK or it's supposed "military might"; rather it's all about what China decides to do. That said, I wouldn't completely underestimate NK either. After all, Al Qaeda consists of a bunch of pissed off poor farmers and they have been giving us grief for several years now.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 8, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Exactly. Which is why I believe it's as was already mentioned; they are banking on China to back them. If the US remains patient, but assertive, China will get sick of their crap to the point that they will back us on the issue instead. If we go charging in with guns blazing like all the crazy teapublicans want, it will provoke WWIII and it will be China that we have to worry about.
> 
> I don't think anyone is really worried about NK or it's supposed "military might"; rather it's all about what China decides to do. That said, I wouldn't completely underestimate NK either. After all, Al Qaeda consists of a bunch of pissed off poor farmers and they have been giving us grief for several years now.



QFT Rubber Nipples, QFT

I have a feeling though if they did pull the trigger and launch Nukes at anyone, America in particular, it would just go without saying that they would have the support of China and most all other countries that matter. I can't see the states just going in an bombing the shit out of NK just because of idle threats. Wait, they don't have any oil do they ?


----------



## tedtan (Mar 8, 2013)

Its a very poor country (e.g., no oil).


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 8, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Its a very poor country (e.g., no oil).



Probably why our government isn't too concerned with implementing "democracy" there.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 8, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Its a very poor country (e.g., no oil).


I know they don't have any oil, that was a joke lol


----------



## Nile (Mar 9, 2013)

^That post could have been taken as a joke too FYI.

So, who thinks the US will just invade NK instead of bombing back?

But another problem is, even if they do become capable of making nuclear ordinance, whats stopping them from making another Tsar Bomba? They have no moral objections to the size of the bomb I'm sure, and since they basically only have one chance I can see them making it huge.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 9, 2013)

WUT BITCH


----------



## Volteau (Mar 11, 2013)

U.S., South Korea begin military exercises as North ends armistice - CNN.com

War is upon us... well, another one. After 60 years, no more armistice.

Edit: Just realized this is the 3rd NK thread on the first page. Perhaps we should just merge threads and make one big NK thread.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 11, 2013)

The world is lolling at them. They've done this a few times before also.

Whatever happens, without China's support all they will do is kick and scream.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 11, 2013)

They're actually kinda cute. They're like a Chihuahua that thinks they're a Rottweiler.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

^I dunno about you, but regardless I'd rather not be bitten.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2013)

Their leadership is a mess. I can't think of a better way to describe it. 

China had a lot of the world against them when they were an isolated, Communist country and, honestly, I think there's a lot of improvements they still need to make but at least they're an ally (in industry) with the rest of the world now. 

North Korea has the opportunity to walk back the rhetoric, become accepted by the rest of the world, prosper and gain respect. Instead, they insist on becoming more and more isolated and thinking that their threatening posture will gain them respect. Instead of progressing, they're in a state of constant decline.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 11, 2013)

What happened to my thread? A mod moved it in with this one? What about all the posts?  Y U so mean, mods?


----------



## Randy (Mar 12, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> What happened to my thread? A mod moved it in with this one? What about all the posts?  Y U so mean, mods?



They were all merged. Yours should be in here as well...?


----------



## glpg80 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just posted on the 13th. I dont know what is worse - the attempted brainwash of citizens or the fail that is NK.


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree that they are making themselves more isolated, however; Their leadership being a mess could somewhat be worse than organized leadership. They may become more reckless and that makes them more unpredictable. 



Randy said:


> Their leadership is a mess. I can't think of a better way to describe it.
> 
> China had a lot of the world against them when they were an isolated, Communist country and, honestly, I think there's a lot of improvements they still need to make but at least they're an ally (in industry) with the rest of the world now.
> 
> North Korea has the opportunity to walk back the rhetoric, become accepted by the rest of the world, prosper and gain respect. Instead, they insist on becoming more and more isolated and thinking that their threatening posture will gain them respect. Instead of progressing, they're in a state of constant decline.


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 18, 2013)

too damn funny! I need to watch that again soon!





spattergrind said:


>


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 19, 2013)

Despite their claims, pigs will fly before North Korea creates an ICBM that will reach the United States. North Korea would be foolish to engage in any full scale attack on South Korea as well and they know they would be defeated. North Korea also knows if they use any type of atomic/nuclear device they will be hit with tactical nukes within 10 minutes. Certainly South Korea and the US have no intention of initiating an offensive attack on North Korea. Neither does North Korea. However, the North Korean strategy has always been a large scale artillery barrage on what they perceive to be a massive build up of South Korean and US forces adjacent to the DMZ. This would be followed up by a large multidimensional armor/infantry assault. Logically North Korea would hold their limited air-power in reserve. 

However, if they were to foolishly engage in an attack on South Korea in less than an hour after hostilities began cruise missiles launched from US submarines will have taken out the entire command and control structure of North Korea including the capitol and all related government buildings plus all the strategic airfields. Within another hour cruise missiles launched from inbound B-52's out of Guam would rain down on all the remaining airfields. 

At this point several hours into the conflict the entire full force of US & South Korea air-power would enter North Korea airspace and engage any remaining targets. Simultaneously the full land forces of the US and South Korea would counterattack and the North Korean forces and attempt to flank and encircle them. 

The conflict would be over within a week. However the mop up process would be long and tedious as it was in Iraq. America will spend billions more fake money on its limitless credit card and it will take years to rebuild and unify North and South Korea.


----------



## glpg80 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll be honest, i dont even believe that defeat from their own war would stop guilt driven command inside North Korea. The people are a slave to their own government to the point of lacking food, education, housing, funding and aid, etc.

The rebuild process after such an attack would be a deepened black hole of despair. We would be better off not even bothering - the last thing North Korea needs is another lame excuse to warrant continuation of their ill taught mindset.


----------



## glpg80 (Mar 21, 2013)

glpg80 said:


> Just posted on the 13th. I dont know what is worse - the attempted brainwash of citizens or the fail that is NK.



Damn. Links already dead. Here's another:


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 21, 2013)

glpg80 said:


> Damn. Links already dead. Here's another:




All the snow remarks had me rolling.

_Here they line up for a bowl of hot snow... yummy._


----------



## Randy (Mar 21, 2013)

The head of North Korean propaganda must've been from New Jersey.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 21, 2013)

"coffee cups, full of local snow" LMAO

Btw has this been posted yet?


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 22, 2013)

OMFG North Korea taken 150000 US troops hostage...
Uhm

North Korea propaganda video shows troops taking 150,000 US hostages and destroying South Korea | Mail Online


----------



## crg123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok seriously, who is writing the music scores for their films? I always sounds so ridiculous. Its like the music that would be played while they say "Last time on (insert name of poor quality anime show)....!"


----------



## Volteau (Mar 27, 2013)

North Korea aims missiles at US: is the threat genuine? | North Korea News | The Week UK


----------



## matt397 (Mar 27, 2013)

Volteau said:


> North Korea aims missiles at US: is the threat genuine? | North Korea News | The Week UK


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 28, 2013)

Uh oh... This is getting serious. I hope the North Korean missiles don't hit our house.

North Korea readying rockets to aim at U.S. targets, state media says - CNN.com

Distance from Portland, Oregon to Pyongyang, North Korea with Flight Duration Time


----------



## Watty (Mar 28, 2013)

Note: Sarcasm doesn't generally translate through text.
Note: When you don't make an effort to translate said sarcasm it sounds as if you're serious.
Note: When you're serious about fear of North Korea, not being in North Korea...well...just, no.

With our military spending, they brought a potato to the missile fight.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2013)

Note: Given his rant on the last page, it's pretty safe to assume he's being sarcastic.


----------



## Watty (Mar 29, 2013)

Note. d.

Didn't bother to check page one; apologies.

Edit: Given the semi-serious post he made in the birther thread, I figured the same sort of sentiment might have been applied here.


----------



## kamello (Mar 29, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Despite their claims, pigs will fly before North Korea creates an ICBM that will reach the United States. North Korea would be foolish to engage in any full scale attack on South Korea as well and they know they would be defeated. North Korea also knows if they use any type of atomic/nuclear device they will be hit with tactical nukes within 10 minutes. Certainly South Korea and the US have no intention of initiating an offensive attack on North Korea. Neither does North Korea. However, the North Korean strategy has always been a large scale artillery barrage on what they perceive to be a massive build up of South Korean and US forces adjacent to the DMZ. This would be followed up by a large multidimensional armor/infantry assault. Logically North Korea would hold their limited air-power in reserve.
> 
> However, if they were to foolishly engage in an attack on South Korea in less than an hour after hostilities began cruise missiles launched from US submarines will have taken out the entire command and control structure of North Korea including the capitol and all related government buildings plus all the strategic airfields. Within another hour cruise missiles launched from inbound B-52's out of Guam would rain down on all the remaining airfields.
> 
> ...



cool.
When is the DLC coming?


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 29, 2013)

Actually North Korea's timing couldn't be better. Obama's popularity rating is in the toilet, record unemployment, the Iraq and Afghanistan conflicts are in maintenance mode now and we've got tens of thousands of shell shocked military personnel roaming about the countryside being a nuisance. 

So yeah, nothing a full scale conflict on the Korean peninsula wouldn't fix. Mobilize the reserves, ramp up the weapons factories and watch the economy flourish meanwhile Obama becomes the hero he envisions himself to be. Plus we could make big fat cars with pointy fins again.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 30, 2013)

NK declaring war on SK?

Good luck with that one, guys...

Seriously, there's apparently so little food in NK that people are resorting to cannibalism. Doesn't fill you with confidence in them as a war machine...


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 30, 2013)

crg123 said:


> "coffee cups, full of local snow" LMAO
> 
> Btw has this been posted yet?




There's 1 small thing I agree with in that vid....Madonna did start the trend of "shopping for children in 3rd world countries....when she should of adopted one of the poor black children in America."

Now excuse me....it's early in the morning. I need my cup of snow.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 30, 2013)

Holy shit, you guys live like kkings!! It hasn't snowed in Mexico in 20 years =(


----------



## haffner1 (Mar 30, 2013)

All I know is none of this crap better interupt the supply of quality mid-price ranged guitars from South Korea, or I am going on the offensive!


----------



## kamello (Mar 30, 2013)

haffner1 said:


> All I know is none of this crap better interupt the supply of quality mid-price ranged guitars from South Korea, or I am going on the offensive!



thanks god there is an abundance of Ibby's SZ's, here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2013)

haffner1 said:


> All I know is none of this crap better interupt the supply of quality mid-price ranged guitars from South Korea, or I am going on the offensive!



I just thought about that...

No more LTD Deluxe, Schecter SLS, and Agile.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 2, 2013)

The little conspiracy theory in me (he has a little tinfoil hat and everything) is worried by all the press NK's getting in America. Like the shadowy government men in black who manipulate the press (GASP!) are ramping things up to make sure it's set in the minds of Americans that NK is bad and are becoming an extreme danger to the US and its allies (JINKIES!). That can only mean that the government is gearing up for military action against NK and war in the East Asian theater (ZOINKS!). Bad tidings, I tell you what.



That or, you know, the press is just blowing shit out of proportion in search of viewers and advertising dollars, like they always do.


One of the two.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 3, 2013)

What could possibly go wrong!

Anonymous: North Korea targeted by hacking group | BGR


----------



## flint757 (Apr 3, 2013)

That sounds more retarded than 'brave' and not because I think anything bad is going to happen as a result of it either. It is just genuinely stupid. Anonymous sure loves their publicity, oh the irony.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 3, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The little conspiracy theory in me (he has a little tinfoil hat and everything) is worried by all the press NK's getting in America. Like the shadowy government men in black who manipulate the press (GASP!) are ramping things up to make sure it's set in the minds of Americans that NK is bad and are becoming an extreme danger to the US and its allies (JINKIES!). That can only mean that the government is gearing up for military action against NK and war in the East Asian theater (ZOINKS!). Bad tidings, I tell you what.



My girlfriend and I were actually talking about the same thing last night. Wonder how much of what we've been hearing is as true and sword-rattling as it seems.

Also at bar trivia the other night there was a team name called 'Kim Jong-Poon and the Radioactive Pocket Rockets'. Thought people here would enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Dooky (Apr 3, 2013)

There is part of me that hopes North Korea does try something stupid so that, after they've had their ass handed to them and Kim Jung Un is tried and convicted for crimes against humanity, their society can perhaps start moving towards some positive change (North Korea has the worst human rights abuses in the world). But, then there&#8217;s major hurdle to this as most North Koreans are brainwashed.
But I would be amazed if North Korea tried attacking South Korea or USA. They would get annihilated in the space of 24 hours. In all seriousness, I reckon a squadron of F-22 Raptor's (and maybe a few Apache Helicopter to mow down a few ground troops) could defeat North Korea. It&#8217;s just the usual North Korea attention seeking BS.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been seeing this going around this evening. Sounds like more NK saber-rattling, but I've been seeing some people freaking out over this on my facebook newsfeed.:





I almost feel sorry for NK because they are going to instigate them getting a serious ass whooping.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 4, 2013)

I really hope that this doesn't backfire onto Australia. I really wouldn't want to get involved in this shitfight.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 4, 2013)

Your concern for the people of Korea is admirable .


----------



## SeductionS (Apr 4, 2013)

Some dudes on CNN...


----------



## Dooky (Apr 4, 2013)

Orgalmer said:


> I really hope that this doesn't backfire onto Australia. I really wouldn't want to get involved in this shitfight.


I've read that their missiles dont really have the capability to reach Australia. Over that huge distance (6000km+) there is plenty of time to shoot down any missile headed to Australia. Plus, North Korea's Navy is a complete joke so they have no ability of bringing a fight to Australia.

That's the stupid thing about the whole thing. If North Korea starts a war they have to deal with the fight being brought entirely to them, all on North Korean soil, airspace and coast. Due to their Navy and Air Force being significantly inferior, they have almost no ability to take a fight to others.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 5, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Your concern for the people of Korea is admirable .



I've got a couple of active duty facebook friends stationed in SK. If they aren't worried/still able to post on facebook, then I'm not worried. Once they have to "disappear" for a little while, then I'll start bricking my pants.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 5, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I've got a couple of active duty facebook friends stationed in SK. If they aren't worried/still able to post on facebook, then I'm not worried. Once they have to "disappear" for a little while, then I'll start bricking my pants.



I've got a me who lives in Korea, and he's not worried about it. When he starts worrying, I'll start worrying.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 5, 2013)

Dooky said:


> I've read that their missiles dont really have the capability to reach Australia. Over that huge distance (6000km+) there is plenty of time to shoot down any missile headed to Australia. Plus, North Korea's Navy is a complete joke so they have no ability of bringing a fight to Australia.
> 
> That's the stupid thing about the whole thing. If North Korea starts a war they have to deal with the fight being brought entirely to them, all on North Korean soil, airspace and coast. Due to their Navy and Air Force being significantly inferior, they have almost no ability to take a fight to others.



That's why I'm a little suspicious of how the degree to which he's made any threats. I mean, I'm pretty sure he's bat shit insane and power hungry but he must know that he is incapable of launching a full scale assault on the United States or even South Korea for that matter because he's well aware of the south being backed by the states. I just keep going back to the whole WMD thing.


----------



## User Name (Apr 5, 2013)

i usually try to stay out of these threads but this one is a little interesting. this is what i heard:

north korea has nuclear weapons and has threatened the U.S. and its surrounding allies. but north korea although having nuclear bombs does not yet have the know-how/technology to actually weaponize them. therefore all threats are really void. they do however have long ranger missiles lined up at the coast pointed at the u.s. 

for me the scariest thing i think is the fact that they ahve cut the only line of communication between them and south korea, creepy shit. 

pretty much north korea seems to be all bark and no bite so far in history, but they never really crossed any lines that could not be back tracked. kim jong-un is a new leader and has no idea of how far he can go and what lines he cannot cross. that is what everyone is afraid of it seems.

edit: they do not have the means to launch a long distance nuclear attack, such as an attack on the U.S. but they have threatened several nearby military bases and surrounding cities such as hong kong and Tokyo. which we think they might actually have enough technology to follow through with.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 5, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've got a me who lives in Korea, and he's not worried about it. When he starts worrying, I'll start worrying.




Fair enough Tim.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Sunyata (Apr 6, 2013)

I want to like it, but I can't get over the "mongler" part...


----------



## flint757 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just noticed that.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 6, 2013)

I didn't make it. I noticed it before I posted it but I liked it to much not to share it


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 6, 2013)

Half sarcastic warning. lol

What kind of gets me is that the fight may come to them... but this wouldn't be the first time the US faced an enemy on their soil that was technologically outmatched either. One thing about it is this... these assholes lock down tight. So we can't exactly accurately know what their capabilities are. It wasn't long ago we were surprised by a country conducting a nuclear test when we thought they were years from being able to do so. Plus, they have fuckin cannibals! lol


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 6, 2013)

Can they PLEASE make a move so we have a reason to fight? Lord knows we have a satellite pointing a laser right at Kim's head...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2013)

Annnnnd now we're backing off from the missile test next week


----------



## Sunyata (Apr 7, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Can they PLEASE make a move so we have a reason to fight? Lord knows we have a satellite pointing a laser right at Kim's head...



Yes! Let have yet another unnecessary, expensive war and kill millions of people. YAY!


----------



## matt397 (Apr 7, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Can they PLEASE make a move so we have a reason to fight? Lord knows we have a satellite pointing a laser right at Kim's head...



This is what's wrong with America


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 7, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Can they PLEASE make a move so we have a reason to fight? Lord knows we have a satellite pointing a laser right at Kim's head...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 7, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Can they PLEASE make a move so we have a reason to fight? Lord knows we have a satellite pointing a laser right at Kim's head...



You read/watch too much sci-fi.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 7, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> What the hell is wrong with that country... idiots.



Could be that the Korean war left more than 4 million of them killed - 1/3 the population, every major city destroyed, followed up by the most aggreviating sanctions the world has ever witnessed, and still in place.
All for the simple reason to have Korea split in two, and post 28.500 troops on the south part.

How would we feel if this had been imposed on us and our country?

Do note that North Korea has it nuclear program because this is a wanted situation, as it has lead exactly to North Korea now having nuclear capability, which can be used to justify another Korean war - with the direct purpose of getting this started right next to China.

North Korea got it's nuclear technology because Donald Rumsfeld in 2000 signed the deal that allowed Swiss technology giant ABB to supply North Korea with two nuclear power plants located near Kumho, on North Korea's east coast, which is what has allowed them to move on with weapons tech.

If it isn't yet clear, ask why the US needs to have 900+ bases all over this planet, has controlled Japan since 1945, has started and engaged in wars ever since, is now doing it's Asian Pivot program, with Obama december 2012 declaring the US will have 60% of it's fleet in the Pacific near Asia by 2016.

All while almost 15% of Americans to some extend is on food stamps, the US depth to the rest of the world is a staggering 14+ trillion dollars, the F35 program, plagued by pilots passing out and all stating they'll be shot down in every dogfight, while not allowed anywhere near a thunderstorm because fuel tanks can be ignited by a flash - so far passing one trillion dollars.
While FBI rolls out a one billion dollars facial recognition program (just about finished).

Someone had to go up against this madness someday..


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, an America bashing thread is _exactly_ what this needs to turn in to. Keen eye, fellas.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2013)

vansinn said:


> North Korea got it's nuclear technology because Donald Rumsfeld in 2000 signed the deal that allowed *Swiss technology giant ABB* to supply North Korea with two nuclear power plants located near Kumho, on North Korea's east coast, which is what has allowed them to move on with weapons tech.



Hrrrmmm... *Swedish*-Swiss, if I may..



vansinn said:


> Paranoid 'Murrica-bashing



And the amount of Americans in social programmes is relevant because? I would also love to see how you would go about to prove that Rumsfeld intentionally wanted a new Korean war, I really do...

FFS, I'm getting really tired this shit with the communist apologetics I grew up with in many places Sweden, there are in fact tours going from Sweden to NK, and the previous leader of the left party cried when the Berlin Wall fell, and not for the sake of the Berliners.
The leadership are not "misunderstood", they're bloodied butchers. It's very possible that the US acted like dicks, but are you really prepared to say that it justifies the prolonged and brutal dictatorship in NK?


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 8, 2013)

ok I was just away doing shit in Japan for a week and I kept getting emails from friends in america saying how fucking crazy shit it happening and that its the Korean War II and that its our generations Cuban Missle Crisis etc...

nothing. is. going. to. happen.

This is NO fucking different than when his father did it.

The reason he is "targeting" america is because there is no fucking way he can do anything to america. He doesn't have anything even remotely that effective. He knows that...we know that. Loud unconfirmed subterranean BAANG sounds dont equate to having functioning nuclear armaments. In fact the 2009 detonation had seismic readings closer to a shitload of TNT...not nukes.

He COULD attack Seoul if he wanted...be he wont...why? becuase then shit would actually have to happen. So by boasted that he has LONG RANGE SUPER MISSLE THE BEST KILLER NUMBER ONE MISSLE! He has put himself in a position where noww he isnt just spitting at the South he has to attempt to spit across the pacific. He cant. But he has to look like he can to keep up appearances. This probably was a "great" idea but has actually backfired. Please notice that he isnt promising hostility towards a target he CAN reach, hes talking about hitting America. hmm...why the change in target? oh right because it looks tough but is a totally benign claim, and everyone knows it. Thus maintaining "stasis" yet still looking "tough". The backfire is that the claim is beyond transparent and looks more absurd than usual.

I feel like devoting a whole thread to huge amounts of misinformation and exaggerated news reports is actually counter productive. In a way you/we are all kind of feeding the chubby little fuckers plan.
1.) Make a ridiculous claim/ act like a colicky baby
2.) Get some attention
3.) Get something you want

If we cut him off at step #2...well North Korea will have to settle the fuck down, because literally NO ONE is going to let them do anything. China, America, Japan, UN... NO ONE.

stop feeding the troll.

the chubby chubby troll.

/thread.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2013)

To the ever cowardly anonymous neg-repper: Yes, let's _do_ keep it a North Korea bashing thread as opposed to an America bashing thread, since, you know, it's called *THE NORTH KOREA THREAD*, cool guy. 

You are of course welcome to start a thread where everyone can share their opinions about America. I might even be able to resist posting in it.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2013)

BTW, this is in regards to the excellent propaganda video posted earlier:
Snopes: North Korea propaganda


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2013)

Dammit, Jakke, now I have a tab with Snopes open. I'm never going to get to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## groverj3 (Apr 8, 2013)

The people in SK don't seem to be worried about NK. I'll be worried about NK when they are.


----------



## Basti (Apr 8, 2013)

Right now I wish they'd actually bomb something to shut the news channels up about Thatcher


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You are of course welcome to start a thread where everyone can share their opinions about America.



Nevermind, apparently.


----------



## djentinc (Apr 8, 2013)

North Korea can't attack the US, the UK or mainland Europe, so ease off the worries a little .



Basti said:


> Right now I wish they'd actually bomb something to shut the news channels up about Thatcher



Hahahahahahahaha! God, the Thatcher thing is so overblown... everyone I know bar 2 people are actually celebrating!


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Nevermind, apparently.



I think the problem was less the idea of the thread, but rather, that posters in it were bound to resort to the same sort of hate and closed mindedness they would accuse others of.

Back on topic though.

I honestly feel terrible for the people of North Korea. Mostly because large numbers of them probably don't know how bad they have it compared to most of the rest of the world. Wouldn't it be nice if people could ditch this whole "us vs them" philosophy (in general, not just NK) and actually work together at solving the world's problems? Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure that's too opposed to human nature to ever be successful on a level of more than just a few countries working together on a small number of goals (and mostly military ones, sadly). Hopefully I'll be proven wrong someday though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> I think the problem was less the idea of the thread, but rather, that posters in it were bound to resort to the same sort of hate and closed mindedness they would accuse others of.



"Bound to" nothing, the *second* person to reply to it _did_ resort to hate and closed-mindedness. That's what got it locked down wit da quickness .


----------



## User Name (Apr 8, 2013)

the U.S. should NOT attacck the north koreans, that is what they want!! korea brainwashes its citizens so they think america is some extreme invading evil superpower. so if america attacks then they are right!

america will not make a move unless they do first. as of now even china has called out korea, which is quite a chance to take considering they are right there haha.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2013)

NK's essentially been living on China's handouts for a couple of decades now. China calling them out on their nonsense is kindof a big deal.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2013)

As long as they dont attack us first, we'll just keep enjoying drinking our "hot snow" and live our lives.


----------



## Semichastny (Apr 8, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> "Bound to" nothing, the *second* person to reply to it _did_ resort to hate and closed-mindedness. That's what got it locked down wit da quickness .



 I appreciate the bolding there friend...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2013)

Q. Why did the chicken cross the road?
A. To escape North Korea&#8217;s long-range missiles.


----------



## Basti (Apr 9, 2013)

Quick question: If everyone who isn't new to North Korea keeps saying that all his is just standard procedure and that them crazies north of the 38° parallel are just being the same old knee-slappin' jokers with their empty threats...
What's the news? I mean, did I miss something?


----------



## tedtan (Apr 9, 2013)

^ Basti

The folks working at the tabloids, TV news programs, news blogs, etc. need to justify their jobs or risk losing them. As soon as North Korea is old news, they'll move on to something else and blow IT way out of proportion. They always do.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 9, 2013)

^ because "they" need to distract the American public away from issues like our economy and the increasingly large advances in establishing an authoritarian government. When NK shuts up, they'll move on to issues like abortion and gay marriage again.


----------



## Basti (Apr 9, 2013)

That's what I thought. It's almost as if they WANT North Korea to open their can of worms once and for all...is it just the conspiracy theorist in me? He is quite loud-mouthed you know. 

I guess tomorrow (April 10th) will say if they're going to go through with it after all. To be honest I wouldn't mind living to see the North Koreans rise out of Plato's cavern, I just hope we don't still think a thermonuclear war is the way to free a nation.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2013)

The US won't nuke NK unless they nuke us first, and pretty much nobody thinks they even _can_ nuke us, so I wouldn't worry about nuclear war. On top of that, I suspect we'd be hesitant to nuke them even if they _did_ use a nuke in some way. The international community would call for our heads (again... some more...), and perhaps it's just the optimist in me, but I think that sort of thing is actually starting to be important to us.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nuking North Korea wouldn't leave China or South Korea very happy either no matter which side they are on or the circumstances leading up to it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 11, 2013)

i think that if they really do try to bomb us and end up failing we should do a fly over and drop hundreds of tons of confetti on them


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 12, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i think that if they really do try to bomb us and end up failing we should do a fly over and drop hundreds of tons of confetti on them



US Government Troll level: Over 9000!!!!


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Apr 17, 2013)

Speaking of trolling... Anonymous seems to be jumping in on this too 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FphzKESqz2o


----------



## narad (Apr 17, 2013)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Speaking of trolling... Anonymous seems to be jumping in on this too
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FphzKESqz2o


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 17, 2013)

As hilarious as that is, I still feel uneasy about Anonymous' tactics. That much power in the hands of random faceless people makes me nervous. They keep up their white knighting bullshit and the US govt. is gonna turn their full attention on the group and bring them down big time. It's all fun and games trolling the shit out of 3rd world countries, but if you piss off the US govt. enough, you're gonna get your ass handed to you. Not even trying to be all "Murrica" and shit, but we do have some pretty bright people here that have the means to track Anonymous down and shut that crap down permanently. 

That video is also cheesy as fuck. Guy Fawkes masks aside, the music and lines were terribad.


----------



## narad (Apr 17, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> As hilarious as that is, I still feel uneasy about Anonymous' tactics. That much power in the hands of random faceless people makes me nervous. They keep up their white knighting bullshit and the US govt. is gonna turn their full attention on the group and bring them down big time. It's all fun and games trolling the shit out of 3rd world countries, but if you piss off the US govt. enough, you're gonna get your ass handed to you. Not even trying to be all "Murrica" and shit, but we do have some pretty bright people here that have the means to track Anonymous down and shut that crap down permanently.
> 
> That video is also cheesy as fuck. Guy Fawkes masks aside, the music and lines were terribad.



I wouldn't worry - it's not that much power. They even admitted to just guessing dumb passwords in this instance. I like what those guys got up to with all that high school raping exposure, but making political demands just because you have some email server access is silly and reflects poorly on the whole organization.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2013)

Basti said:


> Right now I wish they'd actually bomb something to shut the news channels up about Thatcher



Sadly prescient, even though it wasn't NK that did it...


----------



## Basti (Apr 22, 2013)

And there you have it, North Korea has faded off the headlines. Clearly Reese Witherspoon is waay more of a pressing issue than any number of oppressed people on Earth.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 23, 2013)

donga.com[English donga]

Not NK related, but SK related, so I'll stick it here instead of giving it its own thread.

Nutshell: A small bomb went off at an English academy in Daegu, SK. They found leaflets on the scene that said "The U.S. committed brutal crimes against the Korean people over the past 100 years. Worse yet, it is moving to cause a nuclear warfare in this country. It is time that we severe malign ties with the U.S. Yankees, you should be ready to leave."


They seem to have the US mixed up with pre-War Japan and their own corrupt regimes from the 70s and 80s. They also seem to have nearly made the mistake of killing or injuring _Korean_ elementary and middle school students because what they likely thought was a US-gov't sponsored American Cultural Center was actually just a private English cram school for kids. Good job, smart guys! At least it was too early for anyone to have been there and the bomb too shitty to have even cause any significant _property_ damage.


----------



## Nile (Apr 28, 2013)

What a bunch of fucking retards.

And U.S. "Yankees"? What is this, the 40's?


----------



## Basti (Apr 28, 2013)

^ Either that or they're really pissed about baseball. 
Anyway I've come to the conclusion that NK would be a massive joke if not for the fact that somebody desperately needs to free those people.


----------

